# clival chordoma icd-10 coding



## AnnaE (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi,

Chordoma dx directs you to vertebral column, malignant (C41.2).  What about if it's clival chordoma? Is it correct to code it C41.2 or C41.0 (malignant neoplasm of bones of skull and face)?

Thanks!


----------

